# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  kutil (daging tumbuh) pada kulit , haruskah di sayat???

## shreddymaster

yth om semua

ada satu ikan terkena kutil (daging tumbuh) sudah kurang lebih 2 minggu di treatment.. belum menunjukkan tanda2 kempis... apakah harus di sayat??








atau mungkin ada obat ampuh untuk menyembuhkan penyakit ini?? mungkin om2 disini ada yang pernah kena.. dan bisa sharing langkah2 pengobatannya??


maaf klo repost pertanyaannya


regards

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dudy A. Soedjantoko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3as

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

